# First ever charcoal drawing.



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, so, here's my first ever charcoal drawing.
Not sure if it's any good compared to other's.. 

*Anthony Hopkins (famous welsh actor)*


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have just come so far since you started here - it's incredible. I can only imagine what an artist you will be as the years roll by. You are just so good now. I really like this. I can't - ok I choose not to - do charcoal to save my life. You make it look effortless.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thank you so much, Chanda! I do find it quite difficult to draw with charcoal, but I'm pretty pleased with this result!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarah said:


> Ah thank you so much, Chanda! I do find it quite difficult to draw with charcoal, but I'm pretty pleased with this result!


I absolutely HATE working with charcoal. I think it's because I am - anal. 

Even charcoal pencils bother me. I don't like the feel of the pencil on the paper or the sound. It's like fingers on a chalkboard. I also don't like how messy charcoal can be. 

What I do love and admire is somebody who can work with charcoal and put out a beautiful piece of artwork like you have just done. This is beautiful as it is but add to that the fact that this is your FIRST charcoal? It's doubly impressive and a piece you should be very proud of.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thank you! Don't get me wrong, I will be going back to graphite now and again, but I prefer charcoal only because it doesn't reflect when you look at the drawing from each angle. 

Your words are too kind Chanda! Thank's again. I just wish I could actually sell some, haha.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I have no doubt you will soon. You keep it up and you will be getting more commisisons than you will know what to do with. 

I do like the overall effect of charcoal to be sure...lol..I just can't work with it!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh god I do hope so, haha. I'm sure you could work with it ! Patience is definitely key with charcoal though


----------



## icanvas (Sep 18, 2013)

You have mentioned great information. Very nice.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you icanvas  much appreciated.


----------



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

*Nice work*

Sarah that is a really good job. I have been working with charcoal for a few years now. I am new to the forum so, give me some time and I will show some of my work.


----------



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

That is very good. I have started using charcoal pencils recentley. I use these derwent ones.
http://www.therange.co.uk/derwent-c...sketching-pencils/The-Range/fcp-product/46897

I also use artist paint brushes to blend in my work and this works really well. This is a portrait of Albert Einstein.
Plz click it to see a larger size. Also you can see more of my graphite and charcoal pencil portraits at my website.http://www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk/

I also like to use pastels. Charcoal and pastels are messy but just use a scrap piece of paper under your hand and then spary it with hairlacquer when you have finished.

Keep up the great work
Chris


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is really lovely. I think you did a great job with it (edited for jordancorey because I am a dork and didn't notice this was the 2nd page). I do admire good charcoal artists and I have to say your potential in it is unlimited.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL. I see I already replied to this. When it came up on my screen it only showed the second screen (the Einstein) and not the first and I obviously haven't had enough coffee today. Head to desk...shuffles off to find me a coke to drink.

Ok Jordancorey - my response above was for you..I didn't quote it..but it's excellent.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Nullnaught, i really enjoyed drawing this.

Chris

www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk/


----------



## Ratiegalleries (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow! Great stuff


----------



## gakhar (Apr 18, 2014)

awesome work....


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------

